
Linux 3.8 Released - caffeinewriter
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/02/19/0136213/linux-38-released
======
SlipperySlope
Thanks Samsung for your contributions.

It is simply wonderful how Linux is utterly dominating the mobile platform,
underneath Android and Tizen.

Are cars next?

